# Can`t log in.



## bobclive23 (Mar 15, 2013)

In my past life I was known as Bobclive, because of a login problem I have morphed into Bobclive22, is there any way I can morph back,

Regards Bobclive22 used to be Bobclive.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Bob, I will PM Admin for you, hopefuly John can sort it.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Bob, I will PM Admin for you, hopefuly John can sort it.
> Hoggy.


exactly why i have said time and again..............HOGGY NEEDS ADMIN RIGHTS

just yet another suggestion folks.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Bob, John has sorted & Emailed you, so you should be able to log-in using old name.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Bob, John has sorted & Emailed you, so you should be able to log-in using old name.
> Hoggy.


Dear John-H & steve...........do you not think it is time to give our Hoggy some more admin or at least uprated usage on the TTF, to help our members better in day to day running? he is after all a retired owld fart with bugger all else to do in life (well it seems that way) sorry hoggs xxx


----------

